# Advice On First G-Shock



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am looking at buying my first G-Shock watch (well actually my second one, i bought a fake from ebay but have just had my money refunded) i like the 7900 and the Gulfman, are these regarded as good G-shocks?

Can you guys recommend any other good models?

Any help much appreciated Dan


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The Riseman matey, easily the best G-Shock IMHO :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Davey P said:


> The Riseman matey, easily the best G-Shock IMHO :thumbup:


That is very nice what is the model number on that one ?


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr Cracker said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > The Riseman matey, easily the best G-Shock IMHO
> ...


GW9200


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

I found the gulfman to be the best all rounder . they are all great watches buy as many as you can and louder the better.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


> I found the gulfman to be the best all rounder . they are all great watches buy as many as you can and louder the better.


I am leaning more towards the Gulfman, i like the look and its not too hyper crazy with the amount of modes it has, I have read that you can set when the light comes on when you tilt it towards you (i may be making this up though)?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

that is right its a swiss army knife of a watch . the mudman is also a very good watch .

a couple of good sellers on ebay and that store thats named after a huge river is also good value . not much love on here for g shocks but loiter around on wus g shock section and you will learn alot.

good luck and whatever you buy enjoy it.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


> *not much love on here for g shocks *


Not true matey - From my experience they are pretty popular, and always seem to get snapped up quickly in the sales section 

I stand by my original statement about the Riseman. Oh, and the automatic light function is included on various models, but gets VERY annoying after about 5 mins so you will probably switch it off (might just be me though, obviously! :lol


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

maybe the tide has turned then and popularity is growing then hadnt really noticed.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I agree, there are a lot of G-Shock lovers including me ! I lean more towards the Gulfman but there's a G-Shock for every occasion really and the vintage models are fun too..... For your first one you should think seriously about an atomic version as it's a very handy watch to rate any others by.....

Vintage just to show what they are like..... 



G Shock g-lide by Artistmike, on Flickr


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

5610 - am an old square me :lol:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I was never a lover of G shocks i have to admit but since buying my Pro Trek titanium off the forum it has very quickly become one of my favourites , I find the barograph feature very accurate and useful for predicting if i'm going to get wet whilst fishing , pressure values are meant to affect the fishes behaviour aswell , but that is probably getting to scientific for me .


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Well i took the plunge and bought one, it arrived today and i am so far very impressed 

*Casio G-Shock **GR-8900A-1ER Tough solar.*


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr Cracker said:


> Well i took the plunge and bought one, it arrived today and i am so far very impressed
> 
> *Casio G-Shock **GR-8900A-1ER Tough solar.*


Good choice it looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

yep im loving them too, just bought my first proper one!!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i have so many over the years sold them all .but what am i like just had to have this one not sure why just looks very nice on your wrist imho.all the best woody77.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one Woody, I'm the original owner of that one and only sold it because I had too many of the same model. It seems to have passed hands a few times on here. Never seen another like it since, and I agree it looks good on the wrist :thumbup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Davey P said:


> Nice one Woody, I'm the original owner of that one and only sold it because I had too many of the same model. It seems to have passed hands a few times on here. Never seen another like it since, and I agree it looks good on the wrist :thumbup:


 hi thanks davey i saw when was last up for sale but i just do not need any more but i have moved a few out so i just had to have it what am im like, i have just seen one on the bay so theres theres one more out there was it a ltd ed then .all the best woody77


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's not a limited edition mate, but I think I read somewhere the way that camo effect is applied means they're all slightly different. I might be wrong, but if I can find the link I'll post it on here.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Davey P said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not a limited edition mate, but I think I read somewhere the way that camo effect is applied means they're all slightly different. I might be wrong, but if I can find the link I'll post it on here.


That's dead right they are all different. I had this one but stupidly got rid of it.....


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Like Davey,I`m a big Fan and yes for all the criticism if one comes up for sale you had better be quick.

I have quiet a few and if you want anni diggi this one is about as good as it gets.










followed by this one.










Let me add imo............Terry


----------



## henlex1967 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, my wife bought my "first" G-shock as a surprise for a recent birthday, i couldn't decide which model to have, i received a Casio GLX-150-1ER G-Shock G-Lide Moon Tide. I love it, it sits quite large on my puny wrists, but i still like it. I will be having me some more. cheers


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

henlex1967 said:


> i received a Casio GLX-150-1ER G-Shock G-Lide Moon Tide. I love it, it sits quite large on my puny wrists, but i still like it. I will be having me some more. cheers


Yes that's a nice G-Shock, I have an earlier G-Lide and it's one of my favourite Gs.... yours is more like the Gulfmans, another great bit of heritage.... Nice watch !


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I've got quite a few G-Shocks now, but this one was one of my first and is perhaps my favourite:










MTG 1500B


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Riseman fan here, too.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Sir Alan said:


> I've got quite a few G-Shocks now, but this one was one of my first and is perhaps my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really nice i like it a lot :thumbup:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

I will second that. I'm thinking I need another one. Lol


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

Rotundus said:


> 5610 - am an old square me :lol:


gotta say for a digital thats fantastic looking


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Dw5600 is a good first G-Shock, it's also I believe flight qualified by NASA, which is quite cool IMO (not sure if any other G's are).

Be warned though these watches are highly addictive, you will want more. I know I did ! :fan_1:

Great watches, also look out for some of the Japanese text magazine type books on the subject. Fascinating pics.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

My g shock glide I've had 15yrs ish. My missus bought me it for valentines one year. It was my daily wearer and has seen use and abuse whilst diving, mountain biking and has been bottled, bricked, and petrol bombed over the years. It just comes back for more. The strap had to be replaced a couple of years ago and I couldn't source a genuine one which is a shame. Still a great watch.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

once you have a 5610 you just don't need another G - they are that bloomin' good !


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

Rotundus said:


> once you have a 5610 you just don't need another G - they are that bloomin' good !


whats the draw ?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

hdm said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > once you have a 5610 you just don't need another G - they are that bloomin' good !
> ...


cheap, so light you forget you are wearing a watch, solar, radio sync'd,200m, time zones, stop watch, down timer, wrist flicky lighty uppy if you like that sort of thing.

durable - lets face it if you can damage a g-shock whilst wearing it then i bet you should be a damn sight more worried about the state of your arm.

one stop shop tool watch.


----------

